# Newbie from Western Colorado



## Unaweep (Apr 24, 2015)

Brand new to beekeeping and the thought of all the good it can do to our area...We live at 7000 feet in a canyon, above us it rises to about 8500 feet, and meadows ....Lots of Pinyon Pine, sage, and a large variety of wildflowers, more so at the higher levels...A dry climate, an area that is called high desert...We are quite rural, about 35 miles from the nearest town...we set up our fencing in February, got the hives set up a couple weeks ago, and got our two very healthy nucs about a week ago..We are very fortunate as there are 4 very knowledgable beekeepers within about a 4 mile distance...Very eager to learn, and to accomodate the 'girls' as we all them....Let the fun begin


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to The Source, from your neck of the woods & the fun has already begin, right,,


----------



## jwdeeming (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello from the other side of the divide. From what I know about the "western slope" I bet you're in a way better forage area than we are here in the "front range". I'm in Berthoud - where are you?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! The western slope is a big area, what part? I come from Maybell, Know where that is?


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from the other side of the mountains!


----------



## Unaweep (Apr 24, 2015)

jwdeeming said:


> Hello from the other side of the divide. From what I know about the "western slope" I bet you're in a way better forage area than we are here in the "front range". I'm in Berthoud - where are you?


G day to you We are in the grand junction area, but far enough away! lol


----------



## Unaweep (Apr 24, 2015)

Tenbears said:


> Welcome! The western slope is a big area, what part? I come from Maybell, Know where that is?


No i dont, but will have a look...We are near Grand Junction...


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You'll find lots of great info on this site. Good luck with your bees.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Unaweep said:


> No i dont, but will have a look...We are near Grand Junction...


 Maybell is north west Colorado. Just west of Craig, Spittin distance from Baggs Wyoming and Sh&^%in distance from Vernal Utah as the local saying goes. Our claim to fame is tee shirts sold at the Maybell store that say Where the heck is Maybell! Last I knew the population was 200. not exactly city life.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------



## BeezWild (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello! I'm a second year newbie and new to beesource this month. I'm in the foothills just west of Denver at 7242'. Good to find others with the same challenges of beekeeping at altitude...predators, the cold snowy winters, etc.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

BeezWild said:


> Hello! I'm a second year newbie and new to beesource this month. I'm in the foothills just west of Denver at 7242'. Good to find others with the same challenges of beekeeping at altitude...predators, the cold snowy winters, etc.


Welcome to The source, be sure to join the subgroup "Rocky Mountain Beekeepers", for more of this


----------

